# New and First Cyclocross



## Kevin Alexander (27 Aug 2013)

Took the plunge and just ordered myself one of these bad boys

*Cannondale CaadX Sora 2013*


----------



## Howard (27 Aug 2013)

Racing or commuting? Works fine for both.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (27 Aug 2013)

Commuting only mate, bought it for fitness and as a hobby


----------



## rams1de (27 Aug 2013)

Nice looking bike. Nearly bought one myself but ended up with a Giant TCX2. Good on a fair mix of terrain but I'm not getting along too well with the Sora group set, other road users can here me coming from a mile off as I clunk through the gears.


----------



## Norry1 (27 Aug 2013)

I bought a 2013 CaadX 105 secondhand off eBay. Love it.


----------



## mustang1 (27 Aug 2013)

Congrats on new bike. How will you accessories it, getting mud guards for example? I bought a CX for commuting too and added guards and also swapped to road tires.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (27 Aug 2013)

Thinking of keeping as it is to be honest.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (28 Aug 2013)

Got some bad news today from Tredz, the cannondale is out of stock until late October so they have offered me the Roux Conqueest 3500, 2013 model which is retailing at £790. Seemed like a good deal so accepted 
**


----------



## Kevin Alexander (28 Aug 2013)

Even better news (In a thread on the general discussion board) but getting this delivered instead of the Roux - Original price of a bike 680 and getting this for a extra 20


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2013)

Howard said:


> Racing or commuting? Works fine for both.



Go on!!, use it as Cannondale intended (a flat-out hours racing)


----------



## Kevin Alexander (30 Aug 2013)

haha nah not a competitive rider, just using it for fitness and as a hobby.


----------



## lesley_x (31 Aug 2013)

Must admit I am loving my cyclocross bike, it's fantastic and somehow averages higher speeds than my road bike. Still can't work that one out? It's just so competent at everything.


----------



## jdtate101 (31 Aug 2013)

I have the 2011 model, it's tiagra shod, and I've used it for racing so it's been upgraded a bit. The FSA cranks & BB were swapped out for Shimano (FSA are rubbish and it fell apart very quickly under harsh conditions), the brakes have been upgraded (the originals were like blocks of cheese) and the saddle (the rails broke on the original after about 1yr). Top bike for the cash. When it dies I'll swap it out for another CAADX, but with disc brakes...


----------

